# Boas > Anacondas >  what king of grounding do you use?

## bonheki

what do you use for your condas grounding in th cage ?  such as mulch, newspaper ,papertowls ,any other thing?
also how often do you let your conda soak??

----------


## cutler07

i use newspaper for my grounding. i think it better for them.

also i put my conda in the tub 3 times a week. and let him swim. 

i also have a big bowl for him in his cage to swim in and soak.

so he is basically in the water alot except when i hold him and when he is under his hide

----------


## bonheki

> i use newspaper for my grounding. i think it better for them.
> 
> also i put my conda in the tub 3 times a week. and let him swim. 
> 
> i also have a big bowl for him in his cage to swim in and soak.
> 
> so he is basically in the water alot except when i hold him and when he is under his hide


oh i got newspaper  too and give him like a dog bowl in his cage and put a hole on the bottom  so its a waterbowl/hide and i let him soal when ever he want to do you have a humidity box? i do

----------


## cutler07

yea.condas liek to stay in the water (wat there made to do) and stay for forever until it wants to move or eat.

----------


## bonheki

yea when does you're conda go into its hide?

----------


## cutler07

he usally goes in it when he doesnt want to be in water or he wants to get warmed up (have a heat pad under the hide)

----------


## bonheki

oh im useing a rubbermaid container im going to buy a lamp like in a cupple of weeks cuz right now the container isnt cold or hot its war around 80

----------


## cutler07

ok make sure there is humidity in the cage as well

if not they will have a terrible shed

----------


## bonheki

yea i have moss in their and a humidity box

----------


## cutler07

ok

any thinge else u want to ask?

----------

